# newsyslog and wildcards



## clinty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello.

I have to rotate some logs. The problem is these logs are on different paths. Example:
/var/www/site1/log
/var/www/site2/log
/var/www/site3/log

The newsyslog.conf manpage says:


> G	     indicates that the specified logfile_name is a shell pattern, and that newsyslog(8) should archive all filenames matching that pattern using the other options on thisline.  See glob(3) for details on syntax and matching rules.



So, I tried:

```
/var/www/*/log                640   7     *   @T05  GJC
```

But it does not work :-( My logs are never rotated.

Have you any ideas?

Regards,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't use this option, but you could derive clues from [cmd=]newsyslog -nv[/cmd].


----------



## clinty (Aug 10, 2009)

Perfect! -v helped me!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2009)

So what was wrong with your original syntax?


----------



## Alt (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe he forgot to restart xD


----------



## clinty (Aug 11, 2009)

No, just a wrong path  Noob error!


----------

